# DSl Verbindung mit Gentoo 1.4 ??

## minbari

Hallo !

Ich kann es noch gar nicht glauben, nach einigen Jahren Mandrake bin ich jetzt auf Gentoo umgestiegen.

Nach etlichen Versuchen hab ich es tatsächlich geschafft, Gentoo läuft.

Aber nun hab ich leider Mist gebaut. Ich hatte das Problem, dass ich nur über die Konsole die ADSL Verbindung starten konnte, über KDE nicht.

In der Readme von rp-pppoe stand, daß man einfach die default route von eth0 auf ppp0 üpber die /etc/rc.local umbiegen soll.

Nur diese Datei gibt es bei Gentoo nicht.

Also hab ich was dummes getan, hab dies ausprobiert:

rc-update add net.ppp0 default

Danach bekam ich auch in der Konsole keine Verbindung mehr mit dem Internet.

Also hab ich gedacht, ich mach den Befehl einfach rückgängig, hab dies eingegeben:

rc-update del net.ppp0 default

Hat aber nichts gebracht, bekomme immer noch keine Verbindung.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich wieder ins Internet komme? Wenigstens wieder mit der Konsole??

Danke 

minbari

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

evtl. hilft schon ein neues adsl-setup?

Dim

----------

## minbari

Nein, schon probiert, ich denke es liegt daran dass ppp0 nicht mehr aktiviert wird.

ifconfig zeigte vorher 3 laufende schnittstellen an.

eth0 

io

ppp0

Jetzt fehlt ppp0, nur wie änder ich dies?

----------

## catfeelx

Moin,

Ich hatte zuerst auch Probleme mit dem DSL Zugang. 

Ich habe, zuerst auf der console mit adsl-start den zugang gestartet. 

Als dies erfolgreich geklappt hat habe ich mir ein Startscript gebastelt. Soweit ich weis, started diese Script adsl-start den pppd selbst. Ich habe also kein rc-update add ppp0 default gemacht. 

Ob "dial on demand" oder "always on" wird ja mit adsl-setup konfiguriert

Ich poste ganz einfach mal mein script /etc/ppp/adsl.

<script>

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2002 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-dns/ddclient/files/ddclient.rc6,v 1.1 2002/06/29 00:55:03 bangert Exp $

depend() {

        need net

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting RP-PPPoE"

        /usr/sbin/adsl-start

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping RP-PPPoE"

        /usr/sbin/adsl-stop

        eend $?

}

status() {

         ebegin "Status: "

        /usr/sbin/adsl-status

         eend $?

}

</script>

Ich kann mir jetzt also mit /etc/init.d/adsl start die verbindung starten. Er greift hierbei auf das adsl-start zurück. Das selbe ist funzt auch mit adsl status -> adsl-status und adsl stop -> adsl-stop.

Bei mir hat es erfolgreich geklappt und kann jetzt schön von der Arbeit auf den Rechner zugreifen... 

Ich hoffe das hilft!

Catfeelx

----------

## minbari

Jo danke, habe den Fehler dann selber gefunden.

Man muß einfach, wie oben schon erwähnt, die Standartroute von eth0 auf ppp0 umbiegen.

Also entweder man führt "rc-update add net.eth0 default" gar nicht erst aus, oder man löscht dies wieder mit "rc-update del net.eth0 default", dann funktioniert es tadellos.

----------

